# Billard Chair



## jays35 (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyone have plans for a billiard chair of any kind that they would like to share?

Thnaks
Dave


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

No,but there is a site called pooltableplans.com


----------



## jays35 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Billiard Chair*

Thanks for the reply. I did check out that web site and loked at their plans. I was hoping that some one had a set that they were willing to share. 
My grandmother's house is being dimantled and is full of usefull lumber, mainly oak. The house was built in the 19 teens and all the oak lumber was milled from lumber on the property. So I would like to get enough to make a couple chairs for my billiard room.

Thanks
Dave


----------



## cdelape (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi Jay

Just do a google image search on them 
This is a nice one right here

http://www.babstexas.com/images/products/407.jpg

http://www.buffalo-billiards.com/productsImage.aspx?imgID=309


also sounds like you may have enough oak lumber to make a matching table and pool cue rack too 

Good luck
Charles


----------



## jays35 (Dec 24, 2007)

*Billiard chair*

Yes there is several bf of lumber. I will start with the chair and I was also going to make a dart board cabinet. Thanks again for the links.

Dave


----------



## johnwicks (Oct 30, 2010)

You can search and find more information throughout Search Engine i.e; Google.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

What is a billiard chair?

George


----------

